# Dirtbike TR



## eatskisleep (May 28, 2009)

Had work off today so I called my buddy Paul to see if he wanted to go riding. Turns out he didn't have work today either. So we went for a quick ride. Photos are nothing special but hopefully you guys will enjoy them. Let me know what you think.

I'm on the KTM and my friend is on the Honda.

Short Hillclimb:
















Just some riding:










Portrait of my buddy:





Scenic:










Back to riding:





Tossing mud into the air:





I love this wide-angle lens:










Leaves got in the way of a good photo:





More riding:















Point of view: Cut this trail out about a week ago... it is pretty tight singletrack. I love the way it flows, a couple of good hills, a really rock section, and a couple of good turns! 




















Comments wanted/appreciated. Adam, I know you take great photos, what do you typically use for setting when shooting in the woods?

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

I used to ride dirt bikes and ATCs and I know how much fun they can be, but it looks like you're tearing up some perfectly good ST....


----------



## 2knees (May 28, 2009)

looks good!  4 stroke love with the honda.

Does the XR have a really soft suspension or am i imagining that.


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> looks good!  4 stroke love with the honda.
> 
> Does the XR have a really soft suspension or am i imagining that.



That XR has to be pretty old school. Lake late 80's early 90's.


----------



## eatskisleep (May 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> I used to ride dirt bikes and ATCs and I know how much fun they can be, but it looks like you're tearing up some perfectly good ST....




Hey Greg, what you see is all built as dirtbike trails on private property (owned by my friend)... we still ride them as mountain bike trails; believe it or not, the dirtbikes help brake in the trails and pack in the soft topsoil here... What you see as "new trail point of view" looks pleasing on a mountain bike but in reality it is too steep on the entrance and exit and far too soft for a mountainbike.


----------



## eatskisleep (May 28, 2009)

I want to say the XR is a late 90s like 99 maybe? Yes the suspension is realllllllyyyyyyy soft!


----------



## 2knees (May 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> That XR has to be pretty old school. Lake late 80's early 90's.



the drum brakes and air cooled cylinder would be a tad outdated now.....


----------



## eatskisleep (May 28, 2009)

I really don't like drum-brakes... my old XR had them, not fun!


----------



## 2knees (May 28, 2009)

its cool you have a place to ride without being hasseled.  I used to get my bike impounded on a monthly basis.  so freakin lame.

of course now that i dont have a bike, they built a track less then 2 miles from my house in the meadows in Rocky Hill.  You should check it out if you ever want to ride a track in a non-race environment.  I dont think Southwick has much, if any, open track time.  at least they didnt when i was younger.


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

These classics composed my dirt riding years:

Early 80's Z50:





1983 XR 100R:





1985 ATC110:





1985 ATC200S:





As you can see, I was a Honda 4 stroke man. Totally indestructible. After suffering a severe concussion on the 200S, my 4 stroker riding days were over.


----------



## 2knees (May 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> These classics composed my dirt riding years:
> 
> Early 80's Z50:
> 
> ...



all those bikes and you call ME the MX'er?  you should be flying off everything in sight!


----------



## eatskisleep (May 28, 2009)

Bummer, sorry to hear that... The ATC's scare me... although some people love them


----------



## RootDKJ (May 28, 2009)

Not my thing, but pretty nice TR anyway.

What kinda camera you using?


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> all those bikes and you call ME the MX'er?  you should be flying off everything in sight!



Look at the dual shock suspension on those bikes. :blink: And the ATCs had no rear suspension. You had to lower the air pressure to keep from bouncing around. Kinda like a hardtail MTB. :lol: The irony is I used to tear up the Pequonnock River Valley in Trumbull which is now a big MTB spot, as well as the Naugy State Forest.


----------



## 2knees (May 28, 2009)

I had a bunch of beater "bikes" but the one that got me going was the 1986 KX 80.  man i loved that thing.  it was all top end screamer.


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> I had a bunch of beater "bikes" but the one that got me going was the 1986 KX 80.  man i loved that thing.  it was all top end screamer.



My buddy had the same bike. I used to chase him on the XR100 through the valley in Trumbull. The air you could get on that thing was amazing (I never did, if you couldn't guess).


----------



## mondeo (May 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> I had a bunch of beater "bikes" but the one that got me going was the 1986 KX 80.  man i loved that thing.  it was all top end screamer.


I think mine was a '88. Unfortunately I never really had a place to ride it, it was fun around the back yard, though.

Love to get another one, but it's a decent ways down the list after a house, MTB, street bike (motorized this time.) And CT isn't the most dirt bike friendly state and it would take time away from activities that are right out the door.


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

mondeo said:


> And CT isn't the most dirt bike friendly state



Thomaston Dam is like 3 miles from my house and they allow dirt bikes. Makes me think sometimes...but I'd probably be risking divorce.


----------



## 2knees (May 28, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I think mine was a '88. Unfortunately I never really had a place to ride it, it was fun around the back yard, though.
> 
> Love to get another one, but it's a decent ways down the list after a house, MTB, street bike (motorized this time.) And CT isn't the most dirt bike friendly state and it would take time away from activities that are right out the door.



like i said earlier in the thread, there is a track, open to the public, in the meadows of Rocky Hill now.  $10 for the day or $35 (i think) for a seasons pass.  we used to ride in the sandpits next to the (now) TPC in cromwell.  nobody bothered us there, it was riding to and from that always got us in trouble.


----------



## Glenn (May 29, 2009)

Solid pics! I'm assuming he's on an XR 200? Is your KTM a 300EX? I really like KTMs...."You know the Austrians make good stuff..." 

I started my addiction on a 1990 KX80. I'll never forget the first time I cracked that thing wide open in 3rd and hit the powerband. Man, what a rush. 

I got back into things in 2004 with a 1985 200x trike. That basically had an XR200 engine with a slighly smaller carb and a 5 speed trans instead of a 6. 






It was hoot to ride...especially in the snow. I took a nasty fall up in Tolland; the thing high sided on me and I did a nice roll. The guys behind me said it looked pretty bad. I manged to ride the rest of the day. 

I picked up a 2003 Wolverine 4x4 a few years ago and sold the trike. The 4x4 machines are fun. Trails in New England are pretty rugged. 

CT sucks donkey balls for riding. I was involved in the legal side of things for awhile and what a pain in the arse that was. Did you know CT has had a law on the books since 1986 stating that the DEP will provide land for OHV use? Nice that our state agencies follow the law. 

I'm currently looking into dumping my Mass registration and registering up in VT or NH. At least up there they acknowledge you exist.


----------



## Greg (May 29, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I got back into things in 2004 with a 1985 200x trike. That basically had an XR200 engine with a slighly smaller carb and a 5 speed trans instead of a 6.



Jealous. I drooled over the 200X back in the day. I had to settle for the 200S when I found a great deal on one. At least the X had rear suspension. How about the ATC250R though?



250cc 2 stroker trike! Those things were effin nuts.



Glenn said:


> CT sucks donkey balls for riding. I was involved in the legal side of things for awhile and what a pain in the arse that was. Did you know CT has had a law on the books since 1986 stating that the DEP will provide land for OHV use? Nice that our state agencies follow the law.



Again, I have a place to legally ride right in town:

http://www.nae.usace.army.mil/recreati/tmd/tmdrec.htm

No quads though.

I'm happy on the mountain bike for now. A similar feeling except it's up to you to make the climbs. A tad more peaceful, accepted and way less destructive to the trails too.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 29, 2009)

Nice pix---totally miss my dirt days---love the smell of 2 strkoke


----------



## Glenn (May 29, 2009)

I've never ridden a 250R but I would love to! I've read the early air cooled onces were dicey...1981 or 1982 IIRC? They didn't have much interms of suspension, but a pretty powerful engine. 

A few guys out West have stuffed CR 500 2 stroke engines into the 85-86 250R frame. I can only imagine how sweet one of those would be in the dunes. 

Here we go:http://home.comcast.net/~louis_mielke/atc500r.html

Given the power out of that 500, I can see why they extended the swinger.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 29, 2009)

Had a 250R back in the day, flat slide carb, roost boost and of course it was piped. You could rip some shit up w/ that baby.


----------



## Glenn (May 29, 2009)

This thread is making me want a trike again....


----------



## deadheadskier (May 29, 2009)

Am I imagining things, but I thought for a while 3 wheelers were outlawed due to all the accidents on them?


----------



## Greg (May 29, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Am I imagining things, but I thought for a while 3 wheelers were outlawed due to all the accidents on them?



Trikes were banned from production in 1987, but you can still own and ride one.

0:19:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2009)

awesome..you take that off any sweet jumps???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Trikes were banned from production in 1987, but you can still own and ride one.
> 
> 0:19:



oh snap!!!


----------



## eatskisleep (May 30, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Solid pics! I'm assuming he's on an XR 200? Is your KTM a 300EX? I really like KTMs...."You know the Austrians make good stuff..."
> 
> I started my addiction on a 1990 KX80. I'll never forget the first time I cracked that thing wide open in 3rd and hit the powerband. Man, what a rush.
> 
> I got back into things in 2004 with a 1985 200x trike. That basically had an XR200 engine with a slighly smaller carb and a 5 speed trans instead of a 6.



125SX

80s rip! My buddy used to have a tricked out CR85, quickest bike I have ridden, would wheelie in every gear so easily.


----------

